# Info every golden owner should know about ear/yeast infections



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The great dane lady has much info on systemic yeast infections. For most, the amount of probiotics in yogurt is not enough to control yeast infection, and supplemental probiotics/dietary enzymes are necessary. Personally, I use both as a routine supplement. The old saying of health starting in the GI tract is really true.

www.greatdanelady.com


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

M y lab.,has had ear infections, for 6, of her almost 8 yrs., we have had her on so many medications, tried the homemade type, changed foods, had her tested, they always came back, at one point or another, took her to the vet., a few months ago, said we have to find some way to stop this, i refused to try more of the same, they gave us, mal-a-ket liquid, by dermapet, it has worked wonders, no more ear infections, for the past two months.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Bacteria love to multiply in warm, moist, dark environments...

Grooming is more then just about looking good.
Trim & thin excess fur away from ears/feet etc
Comb regularly to prevent matting and remove dead undercoat that lays close to the skin..
Dry thoroughly after bathing/ swimming etc (if you see kinks in their coat they are not dry)...
If you have a dog with yeast problems...you should not have 'Grinch feet' or fluffy-fuzzy ears & necks...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

You cannot feed enough yogurt to provide the amount of good bacteria necessary to be beneficial. Concentrated amounts of probiotics, as available in Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer, and similar products, are much more efficient. 
Frequent ear infections and hot spots warrant having the thyroid checked. Ears, skin, and coat issues are common symptoms, and while you can treat the symptoms, they will recurr if the immune system is compormised. Even "low normal" can be very low and cause symptoms in Goldens.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I know the yogurt isn't the best but it does help. And gotta say, 24 hours later - one treatment yesterday, one this morning. It's been 6 days of fighting this thing and in 24 hours the yeast infection seems to be completely gone! His ears at a nice color and I'm super amazed at how well this easy to make solution worked. I have adopted a new ear concoction!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your recipe is very similar to the one our acupuncture vet recommended: apple cider vinegar (1 part) to 3 parts distilled water. She didn't include the alcohol, not sure why. It worked for us, as did trimming our dog's inner ear fur on the flap, recommended by his regular veterinarian. He was also hypothyroid and had severe allergies. Getting the thyroid and allergies under control helped tremendously. 

We also used probiotics to help him, though no yogurt because he was lactose intolerant. I just watched a PBS special on the power of probiotics and it's true that even humans cannot eat enough yogurt for the necessary probiotics. Probiotic supplements are definitely a better way than yogurt to help the digestive system, for both humans and canines.

As an added benefit, the ear concoction is a great kitchen cleaner and window cleaner too--and non-toxic!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You cannot feed enough yogurt to provide the amount of good bacteria necessary to be beneficial. Concentrated amounts of probiotics, as available in Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer, and similar products, are much more efficient.
> Frequent ear infections and hot spots warrant having the thyroid checked. Ears, skin, and coat issues are common symptoms, and while you can treat the symptoms, they will recurr if the immune system is compormised. Even "low normal" can be very low and cause symptoms in Goldens.


PG got me hooked on Nature's Farmacy. I love their Digestive Enhancer. My dogs love it added to their meals and we have had a great experience with it. I love love love it and it is really a great price. The tubs are huge and last a long time.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> You cannot feed enough yogurt to provide the amount of good bacteria necessary to be beneficial. Concentrated amounts of probiotics, as available in Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer, and similar products, are much more efficient.
> Frequent ear infections and hot spots warrant having the thyroid checked. Ears, skin, and coat issues are common symptoms, and while you can treat the symptoms, they will recurr if the immune system is compormised. Even "low normal" can be very low and cause symptoms in Goldens.


I can reinforce this!
Our golden had countless yeasty ear infections and other symptoms. The vet insisted it was a food allergy, we changed foods still continued. Then he was down to eating two 1/2 cups of food a day and putting on weight. Despite daily runs with the kids. Finally he had a seizure and I begged the vet to do a blood test. He was 3 and his Thyroid was pretty much shot. Since his diagnosis and treatment his ears have been fine


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jean_NJ said:


> I can reinforce this!
> Our golden had countless yeasty ear infections and other symptoms. The vet insisted it was a food allergy, we changed foods still continued. Then he was down to eating two 1/2 cups of food a day and putting on weight. Despite daily runs with the kids. Finally he had a seizure and I begged the vet to do a blood test. He was 3 and his Thyroid was pretty much shot. Since his diagnosis and treatment his ears have been fine


Treating the root cause - and skin/ear issues are more often than not thyroid related - is much more effective than constantly treating the symptoms. You might as well throw dollar bills at hot spots and recurrent ear infections - in the long run they work just as well...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And then you have a dog like Cruiser, who has ear infection after infection, changed foods, thyroid tested etc and tried just about every med out there and still has them.. we will be off to University of Missouri -Mizzou in the next couple of weeks to get him allergy tested....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> And then you have a dog like Cruiser, who has ear infection after infection, changed foods, thyroid tested etc and tried just about every med out there and still has them.. we will be off to University of Missouri -Mizzou in the next couple of weeks to get him allergy tested....


I hope they find the cause. Poor guy. Have they considered sebaceous adenitis,seborrhea, or even (long shot) pemphigus?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> And then you have a dog like Cruiser, who has ear infection after infection, changed foods, thyroid tested etc and tried just about every med out there and still has them.. we will be off to University of Missouri -Mizzou in the next couple of weeks to get him allergy tested....


 

Try out the mix I told you about. It should clear up and keep the ear infections at bay - at the very least!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just tried your solution on Enzo - hopefully his ears look better by morning! My question is this: how did you put the solution in his ear? I wasn't really sure what I was supposed to be doing with it, so I just wet a cotton ball with it and used that to wipe out his ear. Then I took a dry cotton ball and sort of dried his ear with it. Is that right??


----------

